# Good Litter names(Update)!



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

I am going to have 2 litters soon and i want really cute and unique names for the whole litter, Some i was thinking about is: Drinks(sprite, coca cola, etc) like that, unique like that or after spices, or i was thinking about nameing them after the nice vampire family the CULLENS( like edward, jasper, alice,etc.), i am not sure thanks so much for your help and i will post some pictures when they are born and then maybe we can name them, etc. Thanks bye. ;D


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Good Litter names!*

I think spices would be cute...
I'm not great at names, I usually just name after characters from my favorite books/movies.

Be sure to post pics as soon as possible!


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Good Litter names!*

I agree. I think spices would be really cute.

Nutmeg, Cinnamon, Salt, Pepper, Clove, Dill, Cayenne, Fennel, Frankincense (lol), Ginger, Juniper, Licorice, Paprika, Saffron, Savory, Sesame, Tabasco etc.

Out of these I like Tabasco or Dill for a boy and Paprika or Sesame for a girl.

Also I think herbs would be cute. 

Barbery, Basil, Cicely, Clary, Clove, Elderflower, Jasmine, Lavender, Lovage, Mint, Minty, Mustard, Olida, Peppermint, Poppy, Rosemary, Saffron, Sassafras, Vanilla, Wasabi, Za'atar etc.

Out of these I like Mustard or Wasabi for a boy and Cicely or Poppy for a girl.


I really hope I helped a bit! Let me know if you pick any of these. 
And I can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Good Litter names!*

How do you post pics because everytime i try to post it says it is to big and i dont know how to make it smaller, etc. 8)


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Good Litter names!*

How about the military alphabet? Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, Echo.....


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Good Litter names!*



Ratyloveralways said:


> How do you post pics because everytime i try to post it says it is to big and i dont know how to make it smaller, etc. 8)


All I do is make it smaller in MS Paint or photoshop and then upload it to photobucket and post it using the img code they give you. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Good Litter names!*

I love the spices and herbs.

Also maybe fruits and veges?


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Good Litter names!*

Thanks, what i am doing is waiting till i see them and their patterns/colors before i name them. 



THE BABIES WERE BORN TODAY YAY!


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Good Litter names!*

The baby's are 2 weeks old today and there eyes have opened. Do you still want pics of them.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

of course!


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Ok, i will. Thanks so much.


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Have you named them yet?


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Not all of them. Only the ones i am keeping, and the ones that my friends are keeping but the rest do not have names.


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

The names are going to be for the 3 boys i am keeping are: Cupid(he has a little heart shape on his back as a spot), Edward( because i love the movie twilight and i love edward so i will call him that), and the last boy i am thinking of naming him Boyfriend just because unless you can helkp me with a better one, etc. Now for the 3 girls, i am naming them: Cheerio and Frosted Flakes( they are my only baby's that are a tan color like their mommy- that is why i am keeping them and they are my little twins), Oreo( she is Dark brown hooded with a pyramid design on her back), And i think that is it and if not i will update it, etc. 

Let me know if you like them.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Why are you keeping so many? Yet having to rehome alot of older ones? These ones will grow up into adutls in less than 6 months and then what happens then?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, I thought you had a grown male you cold not look after and were not attempting to cater for then why would keep 3 more males?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Again not trying to be mean here... just trying to understand your logic behind this one. Theres only so many red flags I can overlook.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, me too, that seemed like a bit of an agressive way of addressing it(my last post), I just wander how you will have time for three more male rats if they end up being aggressive when you already have one who is aggressive that you cannot deal with. I wouldnt keep any other rats unless every single one of mine were the happiest and healthiest they could be.


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

I am thinking about it, etc. i wanted to know if you guys liked the possible names. ??? ;D ;D


----------

